# Tiempo revuelto



## Elessar

Hola! Com diríeu vosaltres _tiempo revuelt_o en català? Jo diria _temps rebolicat_ o un _oratge lle_ig.

Què se vos acut?
Gràcies!


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Temps rúfol, potser. 

Salut.


----------



## Favara

Temps rebolicat, de sempre.


----------



## aclaparat

Literalment seria "Temps embolicats" però pel significat seria, cerc, "Temps difícils", "Temps intricats" o "Temps agitats".


----------



## Namarne

Favara said:


> Temps rebolicat, de sempre.


M'ha fet pensar en _temps regirat._


----------



## MOMO2

Temps sobtats ¿se entendería? o ¿qué se entendería si yo lo dijese?


----------



## aclaparat

MOMO2 said:


> Temps sobtats ¿se entendería? o ¿qué se entendería si yo lo dijese?



Quelcom que esdevé de cop, sense que t'ho esperis.

PD: Elessar, que mires la sèrie aquella de "Amar en tiempos revueltos", potser? .. XDD


----------



## MOMO2

aclaparat said:


> Quelcom que esdevé de cop, sense que t'ho esperis.
> 
> PD: Elessar, que mires la sèrie aquella de "Amar en tiempos revueltos", potser? .. XDD


 
Parles massa difficil...

Jo soc guiri i vull aprendre català.
Coneix la paraula "sobtat" perque hi a una obre de Antoni Tàpies que es diu El despertar sobtat (està al MACBA) i em semblaba adecuat...


----------



## aclaparat

MOMO2 said:


> Parles massa difficil...
> 
> Jo soc guiri i vull aprendre català.
> Coneix la paraula "sobtat" perque hi a una obre de Antoni Tàpies que es diu El despertar sobtat (està al MACBA) i em semblaba adecuat...



XDD! D'acord, però no t'autoanomenis "guiri", que és una paraula despectiva pels turistes. 

"Temps sobtats" significa que és una època/moments/temps/esdeveniments que venen/arriben sense que t'ho esperis, és a dir, sense avisar/ de cop/ràpidament/et sorprenen perquè no preveies/esperaves/no en tenies coneixements/no ho sabies que passarien/hi serien/s'esdevindrien/es realitzarien/esdevindrien. 

Resumint, i tenint en compte el significat seria: un conjunt de coses que són (esdevenen/es realitzen) o passen quasi immediatament sense que tu sabessis    que ho farien, és a dir, et sorprenen perquè no en tenies coneixement/no els  preveies. 

Cast: Cogiendo el significado de "Temps sobtats" estas diciendo que es una época, momentos o conjunto de una evolución de hechos que suceden/se realizan/pasan sin que tu tengas conocimiento de ello/que no estas informado/no lo sabías/no estabas preparado para lo que hubiera de llegar y además es algo que viene de golpe/rápidamente, por lo tanto a la vez también es una época, momentos o sucesos que te sorprenden, es decir, creías que serían de una manera pero han resultado ser bastante más diferentes de lo que tu creías/expectabas/pensabas/preveías.


----------



## aclaparat

També he estat pensat en "Temps turbolents/difícils/desestabilitzats/confusos/inestables". Però suposo que n'hi haurà per donar i per vendre. 

El problema és que l'expressió "Tiempo revuelto" o "Tiempos revueltos" porta dins el matís de molts significats a la vegada, com: díficil, ofuscat, confús, inestable, embolicat, intricat, actiu, magre, intemperat... 

Però jo personalment escolliria "Temps difícil/s".


----------



## MOMO2

aclaparat said:


> XDD! D'acord, però no t'autoanomenis "guiri", que és una paraula despectiva pels turistes.
> 
> "Temps sobtats" significa que és una època/moments/temps/esdeveniments que venen/arriben sense que t'ho esperis, és a dir, sense avisar/ de cop/ràpidament/et sorprenen perquè no preveies/esperaves/no en tenies coneixements/no ho sabies que passarien/hi serien/s'esdevindrien/es realitzarien/esdevindrien.
> 
> Resumint, i tenint en compte el significat seria: un conjunt de coses que són (esdevenen/es realitzen) o passen quasi immediatament sense que tu sabessis que ho farien, és a dir, et sorprenen perquè no en tenies coneixement/no els preveies.
> 
> Cast: Cogiendo el significado de "Temps sobtats" estas diciendo que es una época, momentos o conjunto de una evolución de hechos que suceden/se realizan/pasan sin que tu tengas conocimiento de ello/que no estas informado/no lo sabías/no estabas preparado para lo que hubiera de llegar y además es algo que viene de golpe/rápidamente, por lo tanto a la vez también es una época, momentos o sucesos que te sorprenden, es decir, creías que serían de una manera pero han resultado ser bastante más diferentes de lo que tu creías/expectabas/pensabas/preveías.


 

Ho vaig entendre tot. I cuan he vist "Cast" m'he demanat "aquesta paraula és catalana o anglesa?"

Mercès: t'expliques molt bé.

Ara el títol de la composició de Tàpies és ancara més clar i m'agrada més i tot. 
Momo, Mom en català *!*


----------



## aclaparat

MOMO2 said:


> Ho vaig entendre tot. I cuan he vist "Cast" m'he demanat "aquesta paraula és catalana o anglesa?"*!*



No, és l'abreviació de castellà-->cast. XDD


----------

